# Feeler: TDI swap into rabbit or gti



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

Would anyone be interested in this?
Probably cost around 7k depends on the purchase of a salvage jetta.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Feeler: TDI swap into rabbit or gti (tom8thebomb)*

are you offering to do it for 7k?(cheap) or you want someone to do it for you for 7K?(not enough) or you have the parts for 7K(most likely)
sorry, i'm confused.....


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

You could probably just go to canada or mexico where they have TDI golfs, and just bring it back.


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_You could probably just go to canada or mexico where they have TDI golfs, and just bring it back.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*

unfortunately no TDI MKV's with a hatch up here.
you could buy a mkIV golf tdi until 2006 though.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

wait for the MKVI and trade up


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

whole job for ~7k. we just did one in a mkiv. just wanted to know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Downshift7 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: (tom8thebomb)*

not to jack your thread but what do you think it would cost to do an AWD rabbit? 
this would be much more useful imo since i live in the mountins


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (Downshift7)*

depends which drive train you would like to use. for example, r32 full swaps are about 20k.
Since you are on the same platform (mk5) why wouldnt you consider a r model? awd already and it supports the extra power. Unless you like the custom feel of having a awd 4 door. 


_Modified by tom8thebomb at 7:30 AM 10-7-2009_


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_wait for the MKVI and trade up


and get dsg too


----------



## 91gettaDI (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

how about putting quattro into an mk2 coupe? i have all the parts (20vT and matching trannsmission w/ rear end and quattro setup) just no shop to do this in...


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (91gettaDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gettaDI* »_how about putting quattro into an mk2 coupe? i have all the parts (20vT and matching trannsmission w/ rear end and quattro setup) just no shop to do this in... 

i have a really nice shop to do this in! just waiting on a custom alignment setup so you can tack the rear, align and make changes if needed then fully weld.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (tom8thebomb)*

how about a tdi swap into an mk1 rabbit







80 mpg for me


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

any of these swaps can be done, but its just money that stands in the way.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you know... those little things...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

well how much.... im puttin 15k a year on my bunny.. ied save tons of $$ at 80 mpg


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

more like 40mpg...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

http://wot.motortrend.com/6500....html


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

a stock diesel rabbit gets 50+ mpg and is 30 years old fyi.
my friend's aba swap (2.0 8v) gets 40+ highway on gas, and still runs high 13's. quite a bit better than the diesel's 17+ second time.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

Right maybe you should read the thread... it originally was to swap a mk5 tdi jetta engine into a mk5 rabbit ... i suggested to swap the mk5 tdi engine into a mk1 rabbit achieving 84 mpg, as shown in the article i posted ....


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'd do it, but it dosen't make sense to dump 7 grand into a car when I could have simply bought a TDI jetta. The Novelty of a TDI Hatch coupled with the fact that I'll never see the $7,000 back in any way ( gas savings, resale value ) it's just a monumental waste of money. That's not to say it isn't a "Neat" idea, and I'd love to see someone do it, but $7,000 is an investment, and an engine swap in my opinion, in an almost new car, is a poor investment.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*

depends how much you travel... to me it would be worth it just to rub it in a smug prius drivers face... 80 mpg 0-60 under 7 seconds


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

where are you getting 80 mpg from?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_http://wot.motortrend.com/6500....html


----------

